# Bosch SMS46GW04E nhập khẩu chính hãng



## ngoca22019

Bosch đang là thương hiệu chiếm lĩnh thị trường thiết bị nhà bếp tại Viêt Nam. 
Hệ thống sản phẩm của Bosch đa dạng, phù hợp với mọi nhu cầu của người tiêu dùng. 
Các sản phẩm của Bosch có bếp từ, lò nướng, máy hút khử mùi, hay máy rửa chén bát thông dụng ngày nay. 
Một trong số đó là Máy rửa chén bát đang được các chị em phụ nữ yêu thích sử dụng. 
Bếp 365.vn sẽ đi sâu đánh giá 2 model máy rửa bát bán chạy nhất của Bosch qua bài viết so sánh: Bosch SMI46KS01E và Bosch SMI46KS00E.

Bosch SMS46GI04E nhập khẩu chính hãng






- Tiêu thụ ít năng lượng trong quá trình rửa, Tiêu chuẩn tiết kiệm năng lượng: A++

- Tính năng mới tự vệ sinh máy giúp bảo vệ sức khỏe gia đình bạn tốt hơn Machine Care

- Chức năng sấy thêm: để chén bát khô đảm bảo vệ sinh hơn.

- 6 Chương trình rửa thông thường : Rửa chuyên sâu đồ bẩn,dính 70 °C, Auto 45-65 °C, Eco 50 °C, Rửa ly 40 °C, Rửa 1h 65 °C, Rửa tráng

- Chương trình rửa đặc biệt: VarioSpeed Plus, vệ sinh Plus, sấy thêm. Machine Care

- Hệ thống AquaStop ngăn chống rò rỉ nước ra bên ngoài

- Chất liệu vỏ bằng inox chống vân tay , kiểu dáng máy độc lập đã chinh phục hàng ngàn gia đình Việt Nam

- SuperSilence : Rửa siêu yên tĩnh với độ ồn chỉ 46dB.

- Tiêu thụ điện năng, chương trình 5 (kWh): 1.3

- Tiêu thụ điện năng, chương trình 6 (kWh): 0.05

- Chương trình nhiệt độ 1 (° C): 70

- Các chương trình nhiệt độ 2 (° C): 45-65

- Các Chương trình nhiệt độ 3 (° C): 50

- Các chương trình nhiệt độ 4 (° C): 40

- Các chương trình nhiệt độ 5 (° C): 65


Bosch SMS46GW04E nhập khẩu chính hãng





- Có thể điều chỉnh độ cao giàn trên: Cho phép tăng diện tích không gian chứa đồ trong khoang máy rửa bát để phù hợp với các dụng cụ trong gia đình.

- Ngăn rửa dễ điều chỉnh linh hoạt trong sử dụng.

- Chất liệu vỏ bằng inox chống vân tay

- SuperSilence Plus: Rửa siêu yên tĩnh với độ ồn chỉ 40dB.

- Chương trình rửa tự động với 8 chương trình rửa: Auto 35-45 °C, Auto 45-65 °C, Auto 65-75 °C, Super 60 °C, Eco 50 °C, qua đêm 50 °C, nhanh chóng 45 °C, Prewash.

- 5 Chương trình rửa đặc biệt: Intensive Zone, VarioSpeed Plus, HalfLoad, vệ sinh Plus, sấy thêm.

- Hệ thống AquaStop ngăn chống rò rỉ nước ra bên ngoài.

- Ngăn rửa dao, thìa, bên dưới khu vực Intensive 

- Chiều dài của đường ống cấp (cm): 165 cm

- Tiêu thụ điện năng, chương trình 1 (kWh): 0,7-0,85

- Tiêu thụ điện năng, chương trình 2 (kWh): 0,95-1,6

- Tiêu thụ điện năng, chương trình 3 (kWh): 1,3-1,6

- Tiêu thụ điện năng, chương trình 4 (kWh): 1.45

- Tiêu thụ điện năng, chương trình 5 (kWh): 0,93

- Tiêu thụ điện năng, chương trình 6 (kWh): 1,05-1,09
Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt mua sản phẩm Máy rửa chén bát vui lòng liên hệ qua:
Bep365.vn – Hệ thống phân phối  thiết bị nhà bếp - phòng tắm chính hãng
Hotline: 0943 365 765 -  (024) 36 865 865
Email: hotro@bep365.vn


----------

